# Holiday Funnies;)



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 4, 2014)

I know this isn't really holiday, but wanted to keep some jokes in the same thread


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 7, 2014)

:lol1:  Denise


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 7, 2014)

View attachment 10927


----------

